# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Monster energy 4x battlepack codes give 10x battlepacks. BF1

## mpslayer

Title says it all I've been taking advantage of this for a while now I thought it was just one shipment to my local safeway but every 4 pack I've purchased gives 10 battlepacks instead of 4. 

Originally it wasn't like this but it has been going strong since late November. 


Careful it might get you addicted to energy drinks.  :Wink:

----------


## mpslayer

This no longer works

----------

